# Advice needed



## BrizzleJordan (Jun 30, 2012)

dngl said:


> Well im sure there is more work there than there is in ireland, at least your goverment did'nt screw you's that badly
> 
> You sure sound like your determined so when you do get a good job just show up everyday, be enthusiastic, show your boss you really want to learn and you will go places, oh and always strive to do a good a job as you possibly can, once you get a good name for quality work your phone will never stop ringing :thumbsup:
> 
> All the best buddy:thumbup:


Hopefully I get a bit of luck and find something. I will sure be all those things and thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## dngl (Mar 1, 2011)

No worries buddy, let me know how you get on :thumbsup:


----------



## sout101 (Mar 6, 2012)

I would personally go for nvq 3 for the future as i think in years to come that is what will be expected by employers. Good luck though keep trying and you shall suceed


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

BrizzleJordan said:


> Is it really a shortcut though?
> 
> I know an apprenticeship is work on site and theory lessons at college, I had some apprentices in my class and they did all the same theory as me but they done alot more practical on site, which is what i'm after.
> 
> I've done doors, stairs, kitchens, flooring, flat and pitch roofs, mouldings, skirting, sash windows etc, been trained to use a table saw, chop saw, band saw, circular saw and others so I am itching to get on site and get a real feel for it.


ring up the local CITB office and they will help you and give you sound advice ok


----------



## BrizzleJordan (Jun 30, 2012)

darr1 said:


> ring up the local CITB office and they will help you and give you sound advice ok


Isn't this the people who you ring to sort out CSCS Cards? 

I'll give them a ring and explain my situation and what would be the best way forward. Thanks.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

BrizzleJordan said:


> Isn't this the people who you ring to sort out CSCS Cards?
> 
> I'll give them a ring and explain my situation and what would be the best way forward. Thanks.


i dont know have not worked in england for about 15 years so a little out of touch , but even go to the local college and they will help you ok


----------



## BrizzleJordan (Jun 30, 2012)

darr1 said:


> i dont know have not worked in england for about 15 years so a little out of touch , but even go to the local college and they will help you ok


I'm going into College tomorrow to get a reference from my tutor as I have a job interview on Friday as a maintenance man for a hotel.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

BrizzleJordan said:


> I'm going into College tomorrow to get a reference from my tutor as I have a job interview on Friday as a maintenance man for a hotel.


if you want to be a carpenter give it a miss and get on a proper apprenticeship


----------



## BrizzleJordan (Jun 30, 2012)

darr1 said:


> if you want to be a carpenter give it a miss and get on a proper apprenticeship


This would only be for a short spell to get my tools together and have something else on the CV to give me a better chance of finding work as a carpenter to do my NVQ...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BrizzleJordan said:


> This would only be for a short spell to get my tools together and have something else on the CV to give me a better chance of finding work as a carpenter to do my NVQ...


You will find yourself buying tools for maintenance work rather than carpentry. If you came to me for a carpentry job, I would question why such a major change in interest as well as why you held the position for such a short time. :no:


----------



## BrizzleJordan (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> You will find yourself buying tools for maintenance work rather than carpentry. If you came to me for a carpentry job, I would question why such a major change in interest as well as why you held the position for such a short time. :no:


All the tools will be supplied for me, also it's something for the CV, that's all. I have been recommended to go for this job by 4 carpenters who have over 20 years experience each. It wouldn't be such a change as I am looking to gain ability in all areas of Carpentry (maintenance) and as for the timescale of the job, I would be there until i've improved my skills and got my tools to go onto bigger and better things.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

BrizzleJordan said:


> All the tools will be supplied for me, also it's something for the CV, that's all. I have been recommended to go for this job by 4 carpenters who have over 20 years experience each. It wouldn't be such a change as I am looking to gain ability in all areas of Carpentry (maintenance) and as for the timescale of the job, I would be there until i've improved my skills and got my tools to go onto bigger and better things.


get into college to your certs and you be better off in the long run


----------



## BrizzleJordan (Jun 30, 2012)

darr1 said:


> get into college to your certs and you be better off in the long run


I've just completed 2 years in college. I really need to get out there and get on site experience to gain my NVQ. I've done the exact same theory as I would on the apprenticeship, just not done the practical on site which is what i'm after now.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

BrizzleJordan said:


> I've just completed 2 years in college. I really need to get out there and get on site experience to gain my NVQ. I've done the exact same theory as I would on the apprenticeship, just not done the practical on site which is what i'm after now.


i know so pick up a local paper and start calling the local builders , tell them what you are all about and what you are looking for , when i done mine in england thats what i done so start dialing lad.


----------



## sout101 (Mar 6, 2012)

dngl said:


> Whats it like working over there?.. Are you having trouble getting residency? Yea even in the last few months they have changed regulations for temporary foreign workers to stay here. I'd like to stay for another while,there's just so much work here.


Its good, think its slow down there at the minute unless you hit christchurch but like anywhere there is work if your keen and good, 
Not having trouble yet but havnt heard from them in a while lol so could be in the future. Im hoping with her being canadian i will be ok. If you dont mind me asking what are wages like compared to here??


----------

